# learning hapkido



## puunui (Apr 14, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> Can you please point me to where I can find the  special kicks?  Perhaps a public video, if not maybe a list oir partial  list, I have seen mention that there are 29 of them.



If you wish to learn about GM Ji's special kicks, then my suggestion is to seek him out personally and go learn them from him directly.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 14, 2012)

puunui said:


> If you wish to learn about GM Ji's special kicks, then my suggestion is to seek him out personally and go learn them from him directly.



I think that is excellent advise, so much so that I will do it myself.  Since I have a sort of renewed interest in Hapkido, I should seek out the best in world and in my travels all over the world I have always heard when it comes to Hapkido that GM Ji is among the best teachers.  Anyone have a differing opinion about GM Ji?


----------

